# He is here!!



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Some of you may remember that I was taking on a neglected bun. Well we went and picked him up today 
Here are some pics of him exploring his new home... Introducing Bluey 

















































As soon as I have had him neutered I will be bonding him with the 2 girls


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Such a cutie...lovely pics.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_aww wow what a gorgeous boy!!! :001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

the last picture is the bestwhat a sweetheart.he is amazingly white.a little clip of him washing his face in that adorable bunny way will always be welcome


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

WalterKitty said:


> the last picture is the bestwhat a sweetheart.he is amazingly white.a little clip of him washing his face in that adorable bunny way will always be welcome


I love the last pic  
He is really white because I had to give him a quick wash as his bum was very dirty:cursing:
I'm sure that I will be getting loads more photo's to bore you guys with :001_tt2:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

_Runs outside to check saffy is still there...._
 He's beautiful!!!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

AWww look at his eyes... very nice xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow what a stunning bunny I love his head ridge its like a built in hat, he looks in reasonable condition considering


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwwwwwww so so so so cute!!! i love the blue eye white lops!!
is he a dwarf lop?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

He is stunning, what a gorgeous bun! I love the last pic of him standing up!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

frags said:


> awwwwwwww so so so so cute!!! i love the blue eye white lops!!
> is he a dwarf lop?


No he is a Frenchie (I think). His owners couldn't tell me anything. He was called Bluebell until I informed them that she was a HE hmy:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

are u going to show him?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Probably not, he isn't rung anyway


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> No he is a Frenchie (I think). His owners couldn't tell me anything. He was called Bluebell until I informed them that she was a HE hmy:


he is a stunner! is his eyes red then? if there blue its very strange as there are only a handful of BEW in the UK and they all stem from 1 breeder who would be VERY pee'd off if he knew 1 of his BEW's had ended up being rescued.

just editing as he looks like he has blue eyes not red in pics lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Probably not, he isn't rung anyway


you can enter him in pet shows  i bet he would win!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

frags said:


> you can enter him in pet shows  i bet he would win!!!


Wow do you really think so, and yes he does have blue eyes


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful bun


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Wow do you really think so, and yes he does have blue eyes


BEW are EXTREMELY rare in frenchies and he has a good type look about him, id go for it. you have nothing to lose


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

look at that face,hes a beauty


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Some more pics of this evening in the house for the first time 








































I can't wait until he comes in permanently


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is a short vid, sorry about the quality but I have to use the webcam on the laptop until I get a new camera 
YouTube - Bluey


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i am so jealous! he is absolutly stunning, now i cant wait to get my BEW


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww he's adorable! Looks like he's settled in well! 

Never seen a rabbit with blue eyes before...stunning!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shame u know so little about his background he'd make beautiful babies


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> shame u know so little about his background he'd make beautiful babies


if he is 100% BEW french lop then he would have only come from 1 person and his stock is above top quality for breeding, but ive recently spoken to someone who said only 1 of phils buns have gone for pets there for its not 1 of his.
the only other way he is a frenchie is that he was mixed with a vienna down the line so you wont know his background and is also still in the F of genetics.

what ever he is he is absolutley stunning and im still VERY jealous


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

he is so beautfull bless


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yes frags I completely understand you .....not  lol I do get what you mean but not in the detail u mean what does the F mean? he looks quiet small for a frenchie to me litter tray size? is that right?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> yes frags I completely understand you .....not  lol I do get what you mean but not in the detail u mean what does the F mean? he looks quiet small for a frenchie to me litter tray size? is that right?


LOL it means he has been created as a BEW using a different breed down the line and gradually you wash out the other breed and they go up a scale (the F ) to become pure breed but its a long scale, hence why he is quite small for a frenchie.
my frenchies are smallish but the BEW im getting will be mamoths lol
they come a week on sat wooohooo


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

o o o !!!!!! so exciting I want loads and load and loads of photos and videos and stories!!! and babies!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

now I have clamed down from the excitement, ok i do sort of understand


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

PMSL emzy you do make me smile 
dont worry when they come il be peeing myself with excitement with lots of pics n vids 
but in the mean time im drewling over this boy!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your lovely reply's...



> if he is 100% BEW french lop then he would have only come from 1 person and his stock is above top quality for breeding, but ive recently spoken to someone who said only 1 of phils buns have gone for pets there for its not 1 of his.
> the only other way he is a frenchie is that he was mixed with a vienna down the line so you wont know his background and is also still in the F of genetics.


I have been doing loads of research since getting this special little boy, and he isn't 100% Frenchie (Boo!), although he is still very beautiful in my eyes :001_wub:.
He doesn't know this yet but he will be getting the snip at the end of the month, and when his "bits" have calmed down, I will be bonding him (hopefully) with the girls


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Good on you adopting him.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Thanks for all your lovely reply's...
> 
> I have been doing loads of research since getting this special little boy, and he isn't 100% Frenchie (Boo!), although he is still very beautiful in my eyes :001_wub:.
> He doesn't know this yet but he will be getting the snip at the end of the month, and when his "bits" have calmed down, I will be bonding him (hopefully) with the girls


who cares what they are as long we love them right? but i am still jealous :001_tt2: 
i could look at pics of him all day so dont stop posting them


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

A couple of pics of him nomming his breakfast this morning for ya Frags


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Gosh look at that last pic.... absolutely stunning!! I think I could just look at him all day!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> A couple of pics of him nomming his breakfast this morning for ya Frags


hmy: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: you dont know how in love i am with him!!!!
Lily would love to meet him  are you near essex pmsl!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

frags said:


> hmy: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: you dont know how in love i am with him!!!!
> Lily would love to meet him  are you near essex pmsl!!


Well is Suffolk close enough :001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

not far


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Well is Suffolk close enough :001_tt2:


Ooo where abouts in Suffolk are you? I'm not far from newmarket which is classed as Suffolk


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

*packing my bags for Suffolk, now just gotta find that rabbit carrier* 

hehe


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

awww he is gorgeous, well done for taking him in xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Race you there Emzy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

> Ooo where abouts in Suffolk are you? I'm not far from newmarket which is classed as Suffolk


I'm in Haverhill (unfortunately!) *Runs and hides Bluey away from grabby hands*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hehe u are so lucky


----------

